# egg



## heavensdj (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi am new and was not sure if I should put this here or in the found section but am sure someone will move it if needed 
I found a feral pigeon egg this morning, the nest was in my hay shed but both parents were laying on the floor dead.
I rang the council here and they put me onto animal control. They said they dont deal in feral pigeons to try a wildlife sanctuary, wildlife said feral pigeons are a pest and I shld just throw the egg in the bin.
I cant do this however, dont feel it's right as the egg is beginning to hatch. I figured it was no point NOT touching the nest as the parents were dead so I carefully picked it up and brought it inside to a "nest" I made. Off and on I have been holding it to keep it warm and can feel the chick moving and have watched the crack become a tiny hole.
My biggest question is what now? I can't hold it all night so how am I going to keep it warm especially after hatching and what will I feed it?
I tried a racing pigeon breeder but she also said to just kill it. She said most racers around here would do the same and that they wouldn't want a feral messing up their bloodlines.
Help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the opinions you have heard from some people. Our feral pigeons are every bit God's creatures as any other bird, including domestic pigeons.

Where are you located? Perhaps we can find help.

A newly hatched baby will need baby bird formula-since it has no parents to feed it the "pigeon milk" (non dairy), and a heating pad set on low, with a towel between the baby and heating pad.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Feeding a youngster*

here are some links to help if the egg hatches.

Feed day one

Food formula

Feed methods

Feed methods

Heating

Gently open his beak, insert a small syringe on a side of the beak and push the formula. Make sure the syringe is not too big and you dont feed it too much. Also push the food in his throat, NOT below its tongue (below its tongue is the connection to its lungs).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the links, overmarco.

Always make sure baby is warm, and to feed only when crop is emptied.

The newly hatched will need around the clock feedings the first few days, it will not eat much after hatching and formula should be more liquidy.


----------



## heavensdj (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for the info guys!
Unfortunately baby didn't survive. He managed to hatch but I dont know if I didnt keep him warm enough or what. He only survived 10 mins after hatching. It took him nearly 36 hrs to hatch...not sure if that was normal or not. Thats not including how long he was trying before I found him.
 my kids thoroughly enjoyed the wonder of watching him hatch and were very disappointed to lose him. I think at least one more bird enthusiast has come of it tho with my eldest son asking if we can get some pet pigeons! lol


----------

